# system update (emerge -uaDvN world) frage(n)

## pieter_parker

auf meinem desktop system

```

emerge -uaDvN world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.11 [3.6.10] USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 2,739 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-antivirus/f-prot-6.0.2 [4.6.7] 14,083 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libevent-1.4.9 [1.4.7] 443 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.5 [1.0.3] 555 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1 [1.34.1] USE="python -examples%" 22,868 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2 [1.34.1-r2] USE="-debug -doc -expat% -icu -mpi% -tools (-pyste%)" 5 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [3.3.6-r1, 4.1.2] USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 57,645 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2-r3 [1.2.2-r2] USE="-debug -encode -gcdmaster -pccts" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2 [4.4.2] USE="glib* iconv%* qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.18 [1.17] USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 895 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5] 48 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.10] 149 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 [1.4.2.1] 57 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.2.1] 62 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] 53 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 102 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1 [0.12.0] USE="mmx sse2* (-altivec) -debug (-sse%*)" 345 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.3.0] USE="-debug" 551 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3] 43 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3  42 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] 49 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.2] 78 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 223 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 102 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 [1.1.4] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,548 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 259 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2] USE="-debug" 222 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 254 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug" 274 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 246 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 235 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 231 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 224 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 215 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.1] 559 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 109 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 299 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.1-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 558 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13 [1.6.0.12] USE="X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce -odbc" 78,284 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 110 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 237 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [5.1_p1-r2] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 993 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [6.5.2-r1] USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,323 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 502 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1] 1,348 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12] USE="-debug" 262 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [239] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype" 850 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.5-r1] USE="pam -debug -hal -minimal" 115 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3 [4.4.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus* glib* qt3support tiff -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12 [2.1.9] USE="-debug" 380 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 [1.3.0] USE="-debug" 243 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 286 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 255 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -vmware -voodoo"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -hal% -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib% (-dri%*) (-xprint%)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib% -ur98 -virtualbox% -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -ast% -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode% -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -r128 -radeon -radeonhd% -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion% -via -virtualbox% -vmware -voodoo -xgi% (-cyrix%) (-nsc%) (-vga%*)" 5,546 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 264 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3 [1.1.5-r1] USE="-debug -hal%" 272 kB [?=>0]

[uninstall    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"  [?]

[blocks b     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5)

Total: 63 packages (59 upgrades, 3 new, 1 in new slot, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 200,058 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] ^C

Exiting on signal 2

```

auf dem server system

emerge -uaDvN world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.11 [3.6.10] USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 2,739 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libevent-1.4.9 [1.4.7] 443 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.5 [1.0.3] 555 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5] 48 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.10] 149 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 [1.4.2.1] 57 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.2.1] 62 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 102 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] 53 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1 [0.12.0] USE="mmx sse2* (-altivec) -debug (-sse%*)" 345 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.3.0] USE="-debug" 551 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3] 43 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] 49 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3  42 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.2] 78 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 223 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 102 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 [1.1.4] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,548 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 259 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2] USE="-debug" 222 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 254 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug" 274 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 246 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 235 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 224 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 109 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 299 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.1-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 558 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,528 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 110 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 237 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [6.5.2-r1] USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,323 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 502 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1] 1,348 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12] USE="-debug" 262 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [239] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype" 850 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.5-r1] USE="pam -debug -hal -minimal" 115 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 [0.37.1] 138 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.1] 559 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1 [1.34.1] USE="python -examples%" 22,868 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2 [1.34.1-r2] USE="-debug -doc -expat% -icu -mpi% -tools (-pyste%)" 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13 [1.6.0.12] USE="X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce -odbc" 78,284 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [4.1.2] USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 57,645 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.06.27  USE="curl threads" 684 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.18 [1.17] USE="python zlib -jpeg -tiff" 895 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1  USE="-emacs -qt4 -vim-syntax" 3,461 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/ncpufreqd-2.4 [2.3] 19 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [5.1_p1-r2] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 993 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2 [4.4.2] USE="glib* iconv%* qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3 [4.4.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus* glib* qt3support -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12 [2.1.9] USE="-debug" 380 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 [1.3.0] USE="-debug" 243 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 286 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 255 kB

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -vmware -voodoo"

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -hal% -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib% (-dri%*) (-xprint%)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib% -ur98 -virtualbox% -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -ast% -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode% -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -r128 -radeon -radeonhd% -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion% -via -virtualbox% -vmware -voodoo -xgi% (-cyrix%) (-nsc%) (-vga%*)" 5,546 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 264 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3 [1.1.5-r1] USE="-debug -hal%" 272 kB

[uninstall    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[blocks b     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5)

Total: 65 packages (58 upgrades, 6 new, 1 in new slot, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 191,572 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] ^C

Exiting on signal 2

ich verstehe da 2 dinge nicht

1. warum sind bei dem desktop bei dem emerge -uaDvN world am ende der zeilen immer eckige klammern mit zwahlen und zeichen

und 2. warum hab ich auf dem einem system sachen die geblockt werden und auf dem anderen nicht

sind doch ansich sogut wie identisch die systeme

----------

## think4urs11

zu 1

hast du auf dem Desktop schon mal mit Overlays herumgespielt?

zu 2

so-gut-wie != identisch  :Wink: 

gleiche Portageversion, gleiche Architektur, gleiche Useflags, gleiche settings in make.conf, ...?

----------

## Necoro

schau mal richtig hin - auf beiden Systemen gibt es die Blocks. 

Desktop: 

```
[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5) 

[blocks b     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5)
```

Server: 

```
[blocks b ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5) 

[blocks b ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5) 
```

Sieht für mich identisch aus  :Smile: 

Und die "Zahlen und Zeichen" geben nur das Repository an, aus dem das Ebuild kommt (also Portage-Tree oder ein bestimmter Overlay)

/edit: Zu den Blocks: Nehme bitte auch wahr, dass Portage sich automagisch um die Blocks kümmert und die Pakete de-installiert  :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

Ich habe bei mir folgenden Fehler:

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.11 [3.6.10] USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 2,739 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2-r3 [1.2.2-r2] USE="-debug -encode -gcdmaster -pccts" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2 [4.4.2] USE="glib iconv%* qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* mysql qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 [2.7.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.6.4 [2.4.1-r2] USE="cxx%* nls zlib -bindist -doc -guile -lzo" 4,996 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug" 274 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1 [0.12.0] USE="mmx (-altivec) -debug -sse2 (-sse%*)" 345 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2 [0.9.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2 [0.9.4] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xcalc-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [239] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype" 850 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-antlr-1.7.1-r1 [1.7.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 [1.3.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-22.3-r2 [22.3-r1] USE="X alsa gif gtk jpeg png xpm -Xaw3d -gzip-el -hesiod -kerberos -motif -sound -source -spell -tiff -toolkit-scroll-bars" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 [1.5.3-r5] USE="dri%* ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint% (-hal%) (-tslib%)" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom (-tslib%) (-virtualbox%)" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga%* -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix% -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc% -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -vmware -voodoo (-ast%) (-geode%) (-radeonhd%) (-vermilion%) (-virtualbox%) (-xgi%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3 [4.4.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib* qt3support xinerama -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -tiff" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics ("x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics" is blocking x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6)

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5)

Total: 37 packages (31 upgrades, 4 downgrades, 2 new), Size of downloads: 9,201 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.99 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.44', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.4 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.4.0', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1', 'merge')

    (and 8 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-drivers/synaptics required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

vdr02 ~ #
```

Vlt. hat auch hier Jemand eine Idee dazu?

----------

## 69719

Dort findest du deine Antwort, einfach, deutsch und verständlich.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4_sect2

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Ich habe bei mir folgenden Fehler:
> 
> ```
> vdr02 ~ # emerge -avuDN world
> 
> ...

 

----------

## 3PO

 *escor wrote:*   

> Dort findest du deine Antwort, einfach, deutsch und verständlich.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4_sect2...

 

Das hatte schon gelesen, leider aber funktionieren diese Lösungsansätze bei mir nicht.   :Sad: 

----------

## hitachi

Bedeutet das, Du hast einen emerge -avC x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga gemacht und bekommst noch immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung?

Bitte mach Dir einen Gefallen und las Vorsicht walten  :Wink:  Etwas in die Richtung von quickpkg net-print/foo2zjs --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y ist immer eine gute Idee  :Smile: 

----------

## 3PO

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Bedeutet das, Du hast einen emerge -avC x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga gemacht und bekommst noch immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung?

 

Genau so ist es. Beide Packete sind nicht mehr vorhanden.

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge -avC x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

--- Couldn't find 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics' to unmerge.

--- Couldn't find 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

vdr02 ~ #
```

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Bitte mach Dir einen Gefallen und las Vorsicht walten  Etwas in die Richtung von quickpkg net-print/foo2zjs --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y ist immer eine gute Idee 

 

Was meist Du mit:"Etwas in die Richtung von quickpkg"?

----------

## hitachi

In dem von Dir geschrieben Fall hätte ich folgendes gemacht:

```
quickpkg x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y
```

Dann hast Du für den Notfall eine binäre Version von dem Programm für Dich gespeichert. Wenn der Block erfolgreich gelöst ist, kannst Du die dann ggf. löschen.

Das sieht bei Dir so wie so komisch aus. Warum will der den xorg-server downgreaden wenn gerade die ganze Gentoowelt am upgreaden ist. Such mal in den /etc/portage/package.* nach merkwürdigen Einträgen.

----------

## 3PO

In package.* finde ich leider auch nichts auffälliges.

Wo könnte ich denn da noch suchen, bzw. wie kann ich verhindern, dass er xorg-server-1.3.x installieren will?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Du kannst ja x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 in die package.mask eintragen und schauen, was passiert.  :Smile: 

Das einzige Paket, was ich auf die Schnelle sehe, was sowas verursachen könnte, ist xf86-input-evtouch, aber das wirst Du ja vermutlich nicht installiert haben.

----------

## 3PO

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Du kannst ja x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 in die package.mask eintragen und schauen, was passiert. 
> 
> Das einzige Paket, was ich auf die Schnelle sehe, was sowas verursachen könnte, ist xf86-input-evtouch, aber das wirst Du ja vermutlich nicht installiert haben.

 

Thx für den Tipp.   :Wink: 

Nachdem ich x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 in die package.mask eingetragen habe kam folgende Melgung:

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "net-misc/vnc-4.1.3" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

vdr02 ~ # 
```

Ich dann vnc deinstalliert und den Eintrag in der package.mask wieder entfernt, danach lies es sich problemlos installieren.

```
vdr02 linux # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.11 [3.6.10] USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 2,739 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2-r3 [1.2.2-r2] USE="-debug -encode -gcdmaster -pccts" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2 [4.4.2] USE="glib iconv%* qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* mysql qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 [2.7.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.6.4 [2.4.1-r2] USE="cxx%* nls zlib -bindist -doc -guile -lzo" 4,996 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug" 274 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1 [0.12.0] USE="mmx (-altivec) -debug -sse2 (-sse%*)" 345 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xcalc-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [239] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype" 850 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-antlr-1.7.1-r1 [1.7.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-22.3-r2 [22.3-r1] USE="X alsa gif gtk jpeg png xpm -Xaw3d -gzip-el -hesiod -kerberos -motif -sound -source -spell -tiff -toolkit-scroll-bars" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3 [4.4.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib* qt3support xinerama -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -tiff" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.0.0  USE="-debug -hal" 0 kB

Total: 32 packages (31 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 9,201 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

BTW: --> xf86-input-evtouch ist installiert, da ich als 2ten Monitor einen 8" Touchscreen habe.

----------

## hitachi

Schreib doch noch ein solved oder gelöst in den Titel.

----------

## pieter_parker

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> zu 1
> 
> hast du auf dem Desktop schon mal mit Overlays herumgespielt?
> 
> zu 2
> ...

 

sorrie, hatte irgendwie ganz vergessen hier mal wieder reinzugucken obwohl ich den theard ja gestartet hatte

war seit dem auch nicht mehr viel und lange am computer und hab noch nichts weiter gemacht

zu 1

njein, ich glaube nicht, was muesste ich denn dazu wenn gemacht haben ?

zu 2

gleiche portageversionen ja, gleiche arichtektur ja.. bis auf das der eine 2 und der andere 4 cpu kerne hat, die useflags sollten auch alle identisch sein ausser das am desktop einige mehr gesetzt sind, bis auf die cpu kerne sollten die settings in der make.conf identisch sein

make.conf desktop

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE=" X opengl mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 slang nvidia xvmc ogg vorbis x264 xvid a52 alsa arts dts dvd flac matroska mp3 mpeg ogg png vorbis win32codecs xv imlib wxwindows sensord lm_sensors mad aac wma sid nsplugin mplayer gtk ithreads jpeg tiff aalib dvdread svg though ffmpeg qt4 rtsp aac "

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="10G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

ALSA_CARDS="cmipci"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

make.conf server

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="10G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

USE=" mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 X opengl gtk qt3  a52 aac alsa arts dts mp2 mp3 x264 vorbis win32codecs xv xvid java samba lm_sensors flac sensord matroska vcd nvidia xvmc threads nsplugin apache2 xml json png "

```

----------

## Necoro

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> schau mal richtig hin - auf beiden Systemen gibt es die Blocks. 
> 
> Desktop: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## pieter_parker

hab die updates vorhin am desktop durchlaufen lassen

beim starten von /etc/init.d/xdm kam ein fehlermeldung das mit der xorg.conf etwas nicht stimmt

```

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

```

/usr/lib/X11/rgb

gibt es bei mir nicht?mehr

ich musste die zeilen mit # versehen damit ich ueberhaupt ins grafische gekommen bin

habe nun 2 probleme

1. im kde ist keine maus mehr da

2. wenn ich alt und strg und die f tasten nutze kommt keine console mehr

aus einer console im kde kann ich /etc/init.d/xdm restart zwar machen, restartet sich auch .. aber ein stop funktioniert

kann mir da schon jemmand so weiterhelfen oder welche log und config dateien muesste ich posten damit ihr mir eventuel besser helfen koenntet ?

```

startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.11634

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 i686

Current Operating System: Linux desktop 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP Wed Oct 29 09:48:26 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 16 April 2009  06:26:44PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr 17 18:41:40 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

warum ist der maus treiber nach dem update ploetzlich nicht mehr da wo er vorher war ? und wo wie kriege ich ihn wieder hin ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> warum ist der maus treiber nach dem update ploetzlich nicht mehr da wo er vorher war ? und wo wie kriege ich ihn wieder hin ?

 

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse; vermutlich wegen einem ABI change in der xorg-server version

----------

## pieter_parker

und es werde wieder maus .... hat geholfen, danke

ueber qlist -I -C x11-drivers/ kam ja eine liste der module

es wurde nach dem emerge durch war auch gesagt das die modole neugebaut werden sollten

ich bin davon ausgegangen ein module-rebuild in dem fall genuegt haette, was wohl aber nicht der fall war

edit

aber was ich trotzdem nicht verstehe ist warum ich wenn ich im grafischen bin und strg und alt und die f tasten durchgehe keine konsole kommt

ich sehe nur oben links den blinkenden cursor und das wars

vorhin einmal, ich glaub nach ner halben stunde oder so wo ich vom rechner gegangen war war da dann ploetzlich aufeinmal die konsole wie sie sein sollte

woran koennte das liegen ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich im grafischen bin, und ueber strg und alt und eine der f tasten versuche in die konsole zugelangen kommt da nichts

ich sehe nur oben links den cursor blinken und das wars

woran koennte das liegen ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wenn ich im grafischen bin, und ueber strg und alt und eine der f tasten versuche in die konsole zugelangen kommt da nichts
> 
> ich sehe nur oben links den cursor blinken und das wars
> 
> woran koennte das liegen ?

 

in /var/log/Xorg.0.log nachsehen (entweder per ssh oder nach dem neustarten xdm _nicht_ starten und dann per konsole reinschauen)

----------

## Josef.95

Ich vermute das es mit dem Grafik Treiber zusammenhängt, ich würde hier mal ne andere Version, oder einen anderen Typ probieren.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe nun von nvidia-drivers-180.29 nach nvidia-drivers-177.82 downgegraded

bisher aber keine veraenderung

beim druecken von alt+strg+f1 (oder f2 bis f6) sehe ich nur oben links den blinkenden cursor, das wars...

weiss nicht ob es was zubedeuten hat, aber wenn ich im kde in einem konsolen fenster "reboot" eingebe, sehe ich wie er aus dem grafischen geht und alles stopt und anschliesend rebootet, so wie es sein soll

das auffaellige daran ist aber das fast jedesmal der hintergrund nicht schwarz wie sonst ist, sondern grau, und nur da wo schrift erscheint wirds dann schwarz hinter der schrift

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ich habe nun von nvidia-drivers-180.29 nach nvidia-drivers-177.82 downgegraded
> 
> bisher aber keine veraenderung
> 
> beim druecken von alt+strg+f1 (oder f2 bis f6) sehe ich nur oben links den blinkenden cursor, das wars...
> ...

 

benutzt du framebuffer (bootsplash o.ä.)?

----------

## pieter_parker

beim booten wo ich auswaehle welchen kernel ich booten moechte ist kein bild im hintergrund, wenn du das mit bootsplash meinst

framebuffer .. wo wie kann ich nachgucken ob ich das verwende ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> beim booten wo ich auswaehle welchen kernel ich booten moechte ist kein bild im hintergrund, wenn du das mit bootsplash meinst
> 
> framebuffer .. wo wie kann ich nachgucken ob ich das verwende ?

 

nein, das ist der grub spash

wenn du nichts explizit installiert oder eingerichtet hast wird der bootsplash wohl eher nicht verwendet werden. aber um auf deine frage zurückzukommen: im kernel unter device drivers -> video -> framebuffer

----------

## pieter_parker

```
emerge -uaDvNt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/cacti-cactid-0.8.6i-r1

[ebuild  N    ]  net-analyzer/cacti-0.8.7b-r3  USE="snmp vhosts -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.14 [3.0.13] USE="xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -dbus -gnome -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 11,501 kB

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.14 [1.9.0.13] USE="-custom-optimization -dbus -gnome -java -startup-notification" 33,655 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.03 [4.23] USE="python" 602 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/pager-0

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/less-436 [429] USE="unicode" 492 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/exiftool-7.82-r1 [7.67] 2,119 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-9.20 [9.15] 102 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.20 [2.19] 133 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.33  USE="acl cups ipv6 pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2  USE="X acl pam perl php python ssl -avahi -dbus -gnutls -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   dev-lang/php-5.2.10  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt gdbm iconv ipv6 mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session snmp sockets spl ssl unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -soap -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip"

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.14 [3.0.13] USE="xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -dbus -gnome -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1  USE="X opengl svg -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -xcb"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libpng-1.2.38 [1.2.37] 514 kB

Total: 10 packages (8 upgrades, 2 new), Size of downloads: 49,114 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

mir ist es grad etwas unverstaendlich warum er bei einem emerge -uaDvNt world cacti und mysql wieder installieren moechte, ich hatte die beiden vor ein paar tagen ueber "emerge -avC cacti mysql" runtergeschmissen

warum wollen die jetzt wieder drauf ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie die Ausgabe sagt:

cacti-cactid braucht cacti

php mit Useflag mysql braucht mysql.

Du postest die richtigen Ausgaben, ohne sie zu lesen (oder zu verstehen)...

----------

